# --



## lord-bilingual (Apr 5, 2016)

--


----------



## Experimentonomen (Apr 5, 2016)

I'm relatively new as well so i'd say find a con close to you, save up money and go there a few times and see if the furry fandom is in fact something for you, assuming you arent already a frequent congoer.  Wait till your atleast 18 as even partials can cost you over 1500 dollars. the full suits can be as high as 5000 dollars depending on the maker as well as detail/colors, but average around 1500-2500 dollars.

Also i read somewhere that you should not commision your beloved fursona as your first suit just in case something happens and you cannot keep the suit for whatever reason. Instead find a suit for sale that is similar to your character or a character than you simply like as this can also be cheaper than having a brand new one made. 

Yea i know, a used suit may not sound very appealing, but if it was properly taken care of and washed according to the makers instructions, it will be as good as new apart from some slight wear. Most suiters wear underarmor that keeps sweat from getting into the suit to prevent it getting yucky.


Myself im almost 31 and ponder a suit on/off, but the duct tape dummy part creeps and weirds me out, a sign that im prolly not ready for a suit yet.


----------



## Riot_the_Canine (Apr 5, 2016)

lord-bilingual said:


> pretty new to the fandom, but my interest was mainly piqued by fursuits! unfortunately there doesn't seem to be a lot of furs in my area :'(


I'm in the same boat! I'm about 16 and pretty new to the fandom and one of the main reasons for me joining was being interesting in fursuiting. But...I'll take Experimentonomen's word and wait until I'm about 18. It's also better that way since my parents hate furries and once I'm out of the house I'm free.


----------



## ZacAttackk (Apr 6, 2016)

Riot_the_Canine said:


> I'm in the same boat! I'm about 16 and pretty new to the fandom and one of the main reasons for me joining was being interesting in fursuiting. But...I'll take Experimentonomen's word and wait until I'm about 18. It's also better that way since my parents hate furries and once I'm out of the house I'm free.



Also you can continue growing until you're 18 or 19 by a considerable amount of inches, so it's best to wait until you're fully ready :3


----------



## Luku_Zuku (Apr 7, 2016)

ZacAttackk said:


> Also you can continue growing until you're 18 or 19 by a considerable amount of inches, so it's best to wait until you're fully ready :3



But I'm fifteen and already 6'2". Surely I ain't gonna be growing anymore than I am right now. I've really been wanting to join. At least I could by the head and paws, right?


----------



## Dawnshepherd (Apr 7, 2016)

lord-bilingual said:


> so im 17 years old and pretty new to the fandom, but my interest was mainly piqued by fursuits! unfortunately there doesn't seem to be a lot of furs in my area :'(
> if i did get one, getting a partial is preferable, the big suits are a bit ambitious.
> does anyone have any advice for me? should i wait? how long should i wait until i make this commitment? any way of finding furs in my area? thanks guys!



I have been a furry for about six years now and pretty know my place but never had a fursuit, I am looking into buying a fursuit and would gladly pay up high price for high quality. Also I live outside of the USA.
There are a lots of question I want to ask and know more about the process.


----------



## Nick Hopps (Apr 7, 2016)

I'm also knew and Joined the Fandom for kind of the sane reason and for my love of animals and because when i watched Zootopia i fell in love with the film and that lead me to think maybe i should join the fandom.

I am looking into Fursuiting too but it's lack of funds and lack of knowledge that stands between me and a high quality suit i just turned 18 and joined the Fandom 3 days ago i have an idea of what i'm after too

Fox head/muzzle with tooth and ears, a long fox tail but a poof on the end box body with bunny feet paws three toes and four finger hand paws

So far thats my Fursona still working on it


----------



## GeordieBat (Apr 10, 2016)

I'm also very interested in fursuiting but since fursuits can cost over £1000, and since my parents would never let me buy a giant animal costume for such a price, I'll have to wait a good few years to even start thinking about getting one. Also, there are NO cons in my area so I don't even know if it'd be worth it, which is a shame because I would really like to go to one.


----------



## Papa (Apr 15, 2016)

Furry since 2003, fursuiting since 2012 here! Fursuits are a HUGE investment. Research your maker first. Never pay anyone unless it is paypal or something with a back up. A partial is a great place to start. Fursuits get HOT. Practice your heat tollerance. ;3 Good luck!


----------



## FlynnFox (Apr 17, 2016)

If you only want a partial I don't think you'll really have to worry about out-growing it. :3 
As long as you aren't the kind of person that makes a new fursona every few months, I don't see any real reason for you to wait to start seriously considering getting a suit made. Everyone is different though. I'm sure you'll have a blast with it! Good luck!


----------

